
Monolith vs. Microservices: A Tale from Python at “Scale” - ryan_j_naughton
https://medium.com/@jimjh/monolith-vs-microservices-a0322100160f
======
joeblow9999
this is a well written and reasonable (i.e not religious) take on monolith vs
microservices and the tradeoffs and considerations.

also, Conway's law is the biggest factor and he touches on that without saying
Conway's law explicitly

